# White dubia roach?



## tracey_H_

Hi iv just started my dubia roach colony.Iv got roughly 150 ranging from small to adult.I noticed today while feeding them i have 1 pure white female adult.Is this normal? or should i remove it? Thanks for any help:2thumb:


----------



## swift_wraith

its just a dubai thats recently moulted. As its shell toughens up it'll go dark.


----------



## jambo1984

swift_wraith said:


> its just a dubai thats recently moulted. As its shell toughens up it'll go dark.


yep this


----------



## The Roach Hut

it was a nymph that moulted prob within the last hour and turned into an adult. obvioulsy it was a 5th instar nymph. take a look at my video it will show u one moulting and ul see. link in signature


----------



## The Roach Hut

no such thing as albino roaches, when roaches shed they exoskeleton they turn white for a few hrs until they new shell hardens up, they then turn back to they normal colours. if u seen a white one its recently shed, see my site for more info link below in signature


----------



## Mikroberts

Thank god I found this info, some reason i thought it has wings and didn't want to open my roaches any more lol


----------



## Spreebok

Mikroberts said:


> Thank god I found this info, some reason i thought it has wings and didn't want to open my roaches any more lol


Adult male dubia roaches have wings, but they can't fly! If I'm handling them for whatever reason, they often jump off my hands and pitifully flap their wings before landing with a thud! :lol:


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK

there are some gold ones you can get but no whites


----------



## jb1962

tracey_H_ said:


> Hi iv just started my dubia roach colony.Iv got roughly 150 ranging from small to adult.I noticed today while feeding them i have 1 pure white female adult.Is this normal? or should i remove it? Thanks for any help:2thumb:


Dubia moult and they are white after till shell hardens and darken.


----------



## koyotee3

its the rare albino..only found on egg crates: victory:


----------



## katrina

koyotee3 said:


> its the rare albino..only found on egg crates: victory:


 Theres no such thing its just them moulting


----------

